# Napolean area



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey guys, i'm going to be making my annual trip in Oct out to the Napolean area, anybody know what the water conditions are like there? or any preliminary bird reports? i'll be out there oct 12-18.

thanks
____________


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Look at a rain measuring map for this year, it'll tell you everything you need to know. The western part of the state can't hold a candle to the bird numbers in the east due to water conditions. That's about the best tip I'll give, you'll have to do some homework to nail your specs down.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice 1st post! :eyeroll:


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

hey, sorry for asking. you know, i'm coming over to your state for 7 days, spending my money in your state, a total group of 25 people, we do this trip every year, and well over 20k is spent by us in that time frame. all i wanted was to know how dry it was over there, and if you've been seeing any birds, didn't need to know an exact location, or your secret spot.

ex: its pretty dry most places, lots of ponds dried up, have seen some birds around, typical year.................

something to that effect.

jacka$$

the NR hunter is one of your biggest moneymakers, yet you act like a prick to us.

PS - hows that for my second post???


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

Maverick said:


> > Look at a rain measuring map for this year, it'll tell you everything you need to know. The western part of the state can't hold a candle to the bird numbers in the east due to water conditions. That's about the best tip I'll give, you'll have to do some homework to nail your specs down.
> >
> > Good luck


thanks bud


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Nice post there Perch. :eyeroll:

We got you beat though, there are 35 of us from ND that will be down there one week in October, another in November, 5 days in early December, and then the last week of December and I am sure we will blow way more than 20K down there.

Hope you enjoy your 7 days. We will be enjoying 7 days and thensome. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Perch_44 said:


> hey, sorry for asking. you know, i'm coming over to your state for 7 days, spending my money in your state, a total group of 25 people, we do this trip every year, and well over 20k is spent by us in that time frame. all i wanted was to know how dry it was over there, and if you've been seeing any birds, didn't need to know an exact location, or your secret spot.
> 
> ex: its pretty dry most places, lots of ponds dried up, have seen some birds around, typical year.................
> 
> ...


Perch

Before throwing out your first post like that, then retaliating in the manner you did, why didn't you simply surf this site for say ohh..... a half hour?

I just did a random glance at the top 3 forums regarding waterfowl (Canada goose, Duck Hunting, and Open Forum.) There are *NO LESS* than *24* posts made in the last 2 weeks regarding this *EXACT* question.

NOT ONLY that, but Chris, the administrator of this website posted the USFWS DUCK Migration and HABITAT report for ALL OF ND this morning. It is directly above your post.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=29477

Further reading by you would have shown that many of these posts have repeated the same information you are looking for *( as you put it: its pretty dry most places, lots of ponds dried up, have seen some birds around, typical year)*

Please try and at least look around before starting posts, then ranting when someone steps on your toes.

It is also not adviseable to come here informing (bragging) that you are bringing 25 guys and $25 large, therefore the state residents "owe" you a straightup answer. :eyeroll:

Send me a PM if you wish to continue flaming those here....

Ryan


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Perch
Had you read a little more you would know that I didn't make the comment! I only quoted it from the administrator of this site!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"PS - hows that for my second post??? "

now your getting the hang of it.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

R y a n said:


> Perch_44 said:
> 
> 
> > hey, sorry for asking. you know, i'm coming over to your state for 7 days, spending my money in your state, a total group of 25 people, we do this trip every year, and well over 20k is spent by us in that time frame. all i wanted was to know how dry it was over there, and if you've been seeing any birds, didn't need to know an exact location, or your secret spot.
> ...


nobody owes me anything, and i do not expect that. just was looking for some answers. maverick helped me out, it was deacon's response, all he had to say, was check "the sticky above your post" etc etc. thats all


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

deacon - he's asking a question. If you have nothing to add, don't bother responding. Your type of post is the reason threads get like this.

Ryan - nice lecture to a newcomer! How about a little patience. Posts like Perch made happen all the time, all year long.

Perch - I know your intent was good but responding with "you're lucky to have me" will get you nowhere on this site.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Shu said:


> deacon - he's asking a question. If you have nothing to add, don't bother responding. Your type of post is the reason threads get like this.
> 
> Ryan - nice lecture to a newcomer! How about a little patience. Posts like Perch made happen all the time, all year long.
> 
> Perch - I know your intent was good but responding with "you're lucky to have me" will get you nowhere on this site.


Hey Shu

I considered my tone and approach when replying... However his choice of foul words combined with the fact there are SO many similar posts here already in the top 20 most recent posts.... there has to be a point where even newcomers should take a moment to read what is out there first... all of that led to a stronger than normal response from me.

Have a great weekend

Ryan


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Perch_44 said:


> hey, sorry for asking. you know, i'm coming over to your state for 7 days, spending my money in your state, a total group of 25 people, we do this trip every year, and well over 20k is spent by us in that time frame. all i wanted was to know how dry it was over there, and if you've been seeing any birds, didn't need to know an exact location, or your secret spot.
> 
> ex: its pretty dry most places, lots of ponds dried up, have seen some birds around, typical year.................
> 
> ...


Shu and Perch

Wow, I am not a resident of ND, though I wish I were so be careful before you make assumptions and acquisations. Check many of my prior posts I am one of the best suppliers of information! How about my report under the post "Youth Hunt This Weekend" lots of good information.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

now now kids, do I have to seperate you??? Can't we all get along? haha, sorry boys, I don't know much about that area, but depending on where you go, the birds are around, and when you find em, you find lots of em. Just my two cents. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Shu said:


> deacon - he's asking a question. If you have nothing to add, don't bother responding. Your type of post is the reason threads get like this.


BINGO!

I'm glad someone gets it.

Thanks Shu.

LOCKED


----------

